# How to register a trademark?



## Deception (Jul 8, 2008)

I was just wondering how you go about registering a trademark and how much it costs. I have a logo for my company that needs to be trademarked.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Deception, look on the left side of the screen under resources. That should answer your questions, Then thank Rodney he put it there.
John


----------

